# Can't get thru emissions



## guitarzandcarz (Apr 3, 2010)

Howdy all,
My apologies for posting in the wrong group. Sorry about that.
It's my 1st.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## ahull (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard! You might want to give more details about your problem. You can also search and check the top level forum for your series to see if there's a wiki with reference info that might help. I think there are some passing-emissions posts out there.

What kind of guitars?


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

+1 with more info. mileage, and readings with specs would be a good start.


df


----------

